

Smart vibrator syncs with audio fantasies - dematio
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-07/30/vibease

======
stcredzero
How about an "open" version of the protocol, that can be switched to allow
people on the same wifi network find the device and activate it? (With a user-
limited scale, of course.) Then you'll have people playing teledildonic games
in public spaces with these. How about protocols to enforce consequences of
wagers? Eventually, you'll have people saying that they have one, but faking
it.

~~~
twiceaday
There are 5,590 results in Google for "teledildonic". Wat

------
arbutus
I was hoping the term 'faptics' would catch on for this sort of thing.

------
draugadrotten
The sexism on HN is obvious. It would be impossible for a male sex toy to end
up on the HN front page. Prove me wrong, I dare you.

~~~
MikeCapone
Is it sexism when stories that are more interesting (titillating?) to
heterosexual males get more votes on a site where most users are heterosexual
males, or is it just math? All stories that get up-voted enough to be on the
frontpage get there because they appeal to a majority of users; is it sexism
that stories that appeal more to women don't get as many votes on HN, or just
simple math again?

There's a lot of sexism out there, including on HN. But I'm not sure this is a
good example of it.

